# Sex with THAT person.....



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Ok, we have all had sex....BUT....Have you ever had sex with someone that just BETTR?...I don't mean that person gives good bj's, or she is a good kisser....

Have you ever had sex with someone who makes you realize you would never need to have sex with any one else....but no matter how many times you had sex with that person it would never be enough.....


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Yep! My H. It's ridiculously amazing.....every night. He sometimes asks if I've had enough.... LOL, "Yes! Wait, no....there is no such thing as ENOUGH!" 

We both had previous long marriages where the sex was alright, but we both agree that we WISHED all that time for sex like THIS.


----------



## maritalloneliness (Mar 18, 2015)

Nope, can't say that I have. I read about it a lot in my romantic fiction.😞


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes!

My hunky partner is THAT person. I thought I knew what great sex was until we got together. To say it was mind-blowing is an understatement. And not just the physical part (although it surely is yummy) but the emotional connection too.

And it just gets better and better with the passage of time.

We both feel like we won the Sex Lotto .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

SunnyT said:


> Yep! My H. It's ridiculously amazing.....every night. He sometimes asks if I've had enough.... LOL, "Yes! Wait, no....there is no such thing as ENOUGH!"
> 
> We both had previous long marriages where the sex was alright, but we both agree that we WISHED all that time for sex like THIS.


My wife and I were like that....We married when I was 19 and she was 21....

She had never had an orgasm with a partner.....

How is that even possible? Her orgasms came so effortlessly, like breathing....

Her skin was made to glide under my fingertips.....

SunnyT...Do you have any explanation of what was different between you and your husband that was missing with others?


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

happy as a clam said:


> Yes!
> 
> My hunky partner is THAT person. I thought I knew what great sex was until we got together. To say it was mind-blowing is an understatement. And not just the physical part (although it surely is yummy) but the emotional connection too.
> 
> ...


Do you have any idea WHAT makes him the one? Or is it some binary thing....Part you, and part him that is unique.....Like mixing nitro and glycerin...


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> Ok, we have all had sex....BUT....Have you ever had sex with someone that just BETTR?...I don't mean that person gives good bj's, or she is a good kisser....
> 
> Have you ever had sex with someone who makes you realize you would never need to have sex with any one else....but no matter how many times you had sex with that person it would never be enough.....


The thing is, most of us are that person to someone.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

*SunnyT...Do you have any explanation of what was different between you and your husband that was missing with others?*

Yes. Being older and wiser, I do know what is different about my H. We have mutual trust, respect, appreciation, kindness, etc.... all those things that marriages SHOULD have. More than that tho, we have humor, and honesty, and flirting.... We have date night every Friday, and since H is somewhat OCD, we NEVER miss date nite. We make US a priority (something we both sorely missed in our previous marriages). 

We flirt, sweetly in front of the kids....raunchy when the kids aren't around. We sext. We flirt with IM when kids (and/or grandkids) are in the room. We flash each other. We tease when other people are around. We compliment each other in bed and out. We start before we get out of bed in the morning ....with smiles and I love you's ....we PLAN to make each other happy and we each make ourselves happy. We seem to stay happy. 

We walk around naked when we have the house to ourselves. We have sex on the deck out back. We have sex in lots of places outside. We each call the other one "easy"....with a smile of course! 

We take the time to make love.... or to have a nice, long messy f*ck. Either way, the time is figured into the day. It's a non-issue. It's also a given, unless one of us says "let's just cuddle tonight" which happens once every other month or so. 

It's ALL those things. And it's not work. We have a good life, and a good time. The "rough" times aren't even really rough ....because we are in it together. We are going on ten years now, and BECAUSE we like each other and feel appreciated by each other....we do what we can FOR each other.....including going the extra mile in bed. Who knew I was multi-orgasmic? This is awesome! :grin2: And who knew guys could last in bed for at least an hour at a time? Also awesome! 

We both KNEW there was better sex "out there" while we were previously married. We also worked at and/or settled into the usual sexual routine. We TALK....all the time. We talked about what we weren't crazy about as well as what we wanted.

All that to say....communication AND appreciation!


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

SunnyT said:


> *SunnyT...Do you have any explanation of what was different between you and your husband that was missing with others?*
> 
> Yes. Being older and wiser, I do know what is different about my H. We have mutual trust, respect, appreciation, kindness, etc.... all those things that marriages SHOULD have. More than that tho, we have humor, and honesty, and flirting.... We have date night every Friday, and since H is somewhat OCD, we NEVER miss date nite. We make US a priority (something we both sorely missed in our previous marriages).
> 
> ...


I think my wife's first reaction was shock....She had essentially given up on men, and our first time together she had this HUGE orgasm within minutes.....After that we were inseparable....I would get off work, and hit her steps 2 at a time....The second week, she literally passed out from an orgasm....This phase of our sex life only lasted 10 years....After that we slowed down to 4-5 times a week....There were no games being played on ether side. 


I have always taken people at face value, and while she had been screwed over by someone else, she soon learned I was genuine....
I think that basic deep trust was at the heart of our relationship...
We have been together 50 years....


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

50 years.... amazing! Definitely what I strive for! 

We are only at ten years. We were each married before for 23 years. 

We like to say that we had things to do, ways to grow, kids to rear, and dues to pay..... then we met each other at just the right time. These are awesome years for us. I like to think that whatever happens in the future, we had THIS.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yep. I only got to be with her for a short time a couple years back, but the sex was the best I have ever had...far and above anything I had before or will probably ever have again. She was hands down the best lover I ever had. I smile remembering it.


----------



## bc3543 (Aug 24, 2015)

SunnyT said:


> We both had previous long marriages where the sex was alright, but we both agree that we WISHED all that time for sex like THIS.


I wonder how many divorced/remarried people have

a. better sex in marriage #2 than #1
b. less/worse sex in marriage #2 than #1

?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Woodchuck said:


> Ok, we have all had sex....BUT....Have you ever had sex with someone that just BETTR?...I don't mean that person gives good bj's, or she is a good kisser....
> 
> Have you ever had sex with someone who makes you realize you would never need to have sex with any one else....but no matter how many times you had sex with that person it would never be enough.....


We each had a prior marriage with mediocre sex - when we had sex at all back then. And we've both had a lot of partners before and since - and the reality is that there are very few truly skilled, creative, and passionate lovers of either sex who are on the same page and can quickly learn to read what works with someone new. On average, the vast majority have been, well ... average! And average is pretty good most of the time, if you don't know extraordinary.

In each other we've found the best in each other. A very few others were probably close seconds for each of us, but we've also had the _time_ to learn each other to improve beyond that.

We never _need_ to have sex with anyone else, having the equivalent of filet mignon every day - but sometimes, a little chicken makes for a nice change.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

bc3543 said:


> I wonder how many divorced/remarried people have
> 
> a. better sex in marriage #2 than #1
> b. less/worse sex in marriage #2 than #1
> ...


Why not start a poll?


----------



## Threeblessings (Sep 23, 2015)

Not yet, but hopefully one day before I die.


----------



## knobcreek (Nov 18, 2015)

A girl in H.S. who will remain nameless, the stuff we did together, still imprinted in my hippocampus big time. She Facebook friended me a couple years ago, I thought long and hard about accepting it, then decided to just delete my Facebook account altogether. Me and this girl were like sexual magic, she are I were both crazy HD sex freaks, and for many years anytime we got together no matter the others status was, we hooked up for like an extended marathon fvck session all weekend. Once married I couldn't take that sort of temptation, I doubt I would have the power to turn her down (she still looked great).


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

There's usually not a THAT person so much as the person during THAT TIME. Most people don't know this because their past stays in the past. I learned this lesson by chance. From a purely physical standpoint, my first time might have been the best ever. But after my first marriage had ended (10 years later), me and that girl came across each other again and sex was AWFUL.


----------



## mustangsally (Aug 20, 2014)

Lol! I married that person! Sometimes the sex is the only reason we're still together.


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

Nope. Never have and never will. No way I could meet that person now and stay married to my wife.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I have ran into maybe four women who could fit that description.

One was a wild girl that I am still fb friends with but won't meet in person unless I find myself a widower, one was an amazon, 6'2" of blonde bombshell, another was a belly dancer whose eyes rolled back and head spun around every time I simply put it in and the fourth was my first love and heartbreak who I made out with but stopped short of sex. We could set each other on fire with a look and I know we would have been hotter than the sun in the sack.

I married none of them and have had better sex with my wife though we have to work at it.

Mrs. Conan is certainly worth the effort!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

When I read through this thread, I realized it was in our heads. I mean, it's what we think of the person we are with at that time, the present, the past, the future. That person may not even exist, except in our minds. They are or were or will be what we need at that particular time. We will have attraction and fantasy, but others might be just as good or better, if the timing, our brains, hormones, and fantasies allow. 

What is tougher to find is someone who fits those criteria and the many others that make someone very compatible.


----------



## Wantingmoreoutoflife (May 6, 2016)

SunnyT said:


> *SunnyT...Do you have any explanation of what was different between you and your husband that was missing with others?*
> 
> Yes. Being older and wiser, I do know what is different about my H. We have mutual trust, respect, appreciation, kindness, etc.... all those things that marriages SHOULD have. More than that tho, we have humor, and honesty, and flirting.... We have date night every Friday, and since H is somewhat OCD, we NEVER miss date nite. We make US a priority (something we both sorely missed in our previous marriages).
> 
> ...


I have been striving to achieve this in our marriage and it just isn't happening. You both are very fortunate.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Yes. I married him. No way was I letting THAT kind of sex sashay into the sunset without me.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

MJJEAN said:


> Yes. I married him. No way was I letting THAT kind of sex sashay into the sunset without me.


Yes.

Even when I am pissed with him the knowledge that he is the lover of a lifetime helps me refocus on working any little issues out.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

I would say my W is that person for me. I mean, I've had different women who excelled in different areas, but my W really has it all. Or had it all (we are getting back on track after a couple not so great years). Good bj's. Not the best, but very good. Multi orgasmic. Vaginal O's. Clitoral O's. Blended O's. Female ejaculation. Healthy appetite for sex. We are open about it and talk moreso than anyone else I've been with before. Mutual masturbation often. Masturbates for me while I watch. Watches me. Toys okay. Sex in car okay. Remote control vibrator at restaurant type stuff okay (and a hell of a lot of fun). Really the best overall "package" I've ever had. Only thing that really seems to be off the table is anal, and I've never been much of a fan of that anyway, so no real loss there. 

We've been in a rut for a while now due to life stresses and marriage issues, but are working on it and snapping out of it, and getting back to old ways. A rough patch now due to a recently discovered indiscretion of hers a year ago, but I feel we're headed for better times and getting back to our older (better) ways. An increase in frequency and variety more along the lines of how things used to be before we made the stupid move to hell (and the stresses that came with it), and we'll be there.


----------



## BBF (May 21, 2015)

I had an Italian-Hungarian GF who was crazy....BJs in my topdown roadster through the middle of Palm Springs. Loud tent sex in a crowded campground. Nearly qualified for the mile-high club, but the flight was too short. And it was always amazing. Too bad she just had two speeds, desire and mad as in throwing dishes mad. Fun while it lasted.


----------



## introvert (May 30, 2016)

I am with that person right now! 

I am two years out of my marriage, and I am now with a woman who knocks my socks off every weekend. We have crazy hot chemistry and we both go out of our way to please each other in and out of bed.

I honestly never imagined that I would be having the hottest sex of my life at nearly 56 years of age...or get along with somebody as well as the two of us do. We are incredibly kinky. 

I truly hope we will be together for the rest of our lives.


----------

